# Does Bi-Amplifying Speakers Make A Difference?



## techguy31 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, So I am about to buy some speakers and a receiver and have recently learned about bi-amplifiers.  Well to be short.

Questions:
1. Is there a difference if a speakers is bi-amplied or not (meaning connecting the 1 wire instead of two).
2. I don't see many types of receiver that can do bi-amplifying except one of the high end Yamaha receiver (but it is not true bi-amp).  
3. Should I bi-amplify my speakers?  If yes, do people usually bi-amplify the center or the front two speakers?


Thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 25, 2011)

here is a good place to start

http://forum.blu-ray.com/speakers/56058-bi-amping-bi-wiring-research-material.html


----------

